# Favorite type of tank cleaner.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id like to hear what your guys Favorite tank cleaners are, Pecos? snails? crabs? what are they?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My favorites, as in effective, and pretty safe with predatory fish, are raphael catfish. Some of them, like the striped and spotted ones, look pretty attractive, have a never-ending appetite and a fairly large mouth to swallow big chunks. And since they are nocturnal, they are really safe with like piranha's, since they are only active when the p's are sleeping.

As far a appearance, my (shared) number one are all those fancy pleco's with great coloration and patterns. Unfortunately, they often are not very hardy, really expensive and not suitable for a tank with predatory fish.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Any word about the blue lobsters? how long do they hold up if they got a place to hide?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, I like them, but they kinda give me the creeps. If I would drop one in my piranha tank, I would never put my hands in there again, but not because of the piranha's in there








I kinda arachnaphobic (well, it's not that bad, but I frickin' hate spiders and animals that kinda look like them...)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Oh, I like them, but they kinda give me the creeps. If I would drop one in my piranha tank, I would never put my hands in there again, but not because of the piranha's in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh i see, we all are afrade of some thing.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Can't keep any damn thing alive with my p's so i guess the net is my favorite cleaners. Id love to have one of those black and yellow pleco's 
But it whould be an expensive feeder


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my favorite cleaner is my royal pleco...so far..knock on wood..my caribes have left him alone..once in awhile they go at it for a piece of beefheart..but other then that no problems..


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i just have a pleco he is getting kind niped up so i am gonna have to take him out. he is like 4x the size of my reds and still getting beat.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my favorite cleaner is my royal pleco...so far..knock on wood..my caribes have left him alone..once in awhile they go at it for a piece of beefheart..but other then that no problems..


 Good luck man


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well favorite tank cleaner would be poly cotton wool for scraping algae off of the glass in the front from time to time, but as for fish I was going to say the common pleco, but my P decided to gut its stomach out just now


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my favorite is a chinese algea eater why! because they are really hard workers and don't make craps 8'' long







like common plecos but i love to watch my rhino pleco swim he looks really cool.


----------

